# Outlook Express .dbx Dateien auslesen ?



## meisteryoda (23. Februar 2006)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit eine Outlook Express .dbx datei auszuselen.
Gibts eventuell schon ne nette KLasse dafür.

Google und Forensuche finden nicht wirklich was.


----------



## kroesi (23. Februar 2006)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren !

Krösi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

heiszt die Daten-Datei nicht blabla.pst? Was beinhalten den .dbx Dateien unter Outlook express?

Gruss Tom


----------



## meisteryoda (23. Februar 2006)

Alle Ablagefächer für Emails.Also den gesamten Mailverkehr.
Sie werden von Outlook automatisch angelegt. Also ist nicht das .pst Exportformat.

Es sit auf jeden fall möglich Dateianhänge vernuenftig auszulesen.Siehe hier:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=488432&messageID=2291160

Allerdings mehr hab ich immer noch nicht gefunden.


----------

